

Show HN: turtle: a simple Clojure library for shell commands - peter-fogg
https://github.com/peter-fogg/turtle

======
peter-fogg
OP here -- this is my first real open-source library, and I'm newish to
Clojure. Any criticism is very much welcomed.

This is somewhat inspired by <https://github.com/amoffat/sh/>, although
Clojure macros make this quite a bit easier.

